# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Chronische huid aandoeningen: yoga en psychotherapie helpen tegen psoriasis en eczeem

## FRANCOIS580

*Chronische huid aandoeningen: yoga en psychotherapie helpen tegen psoriasis en eczeem*

Chronische huidziekten als psoriasis en eczeem worden meestal behandeld met allerlei huidzalfjes, crèmes en pillen. Een team vooraanstaande psychologen van de universiteit van het Engelse Scheffield bekeek nu in totaal 22 studies die de laatste jaren werden gepubliceerd over deze chronische huidziekten. Ze kwamen hierbij tot het besluit dat relaxatie- en psychotherapie en yoga de genezing van eczeem en psoriasis maar ook van andere chronische huidaandoeningen gevoelig versnellen. Eerder kwamen wetenschappers aan de universiteit van Gent tot dezelfde vaststelling. Mediteren helpt deze patiënten beter omgaan met jeuk en pijn die aan de meeste chronische huidziekten zijn gelinkt. 

Nadat de psychologen de 22 studies naar chronische huidaandoeningen van de laatste jaren grondig bestudeerden kwamen ze eensgezind tot de vaststelling zowel relaxatie- als psychotherapie de genezing van chronische huidziekten versnellen. Psychotherapie is gericht op het omkeren van zogenoemd slecht gedrag zoals pijn en jeuk voelen en krabben met kwetsuren als gevolg. Ook cognitieve therapie gericht op het veranderen van negatieve denkpatronen heeft een positief effect op de symptomen van chronische huidziekten, maar voornamelijk psoriasis en eczeem.

*Onderliggende problemen aanpakken*
De psychologen waren na hun recent onderzoek van oordeel dat niet alleen de kwaal zelf, maar zeker ook onderliggende problemen als stress moeten aangepakt worden. Een gezond levenspatroon, sport, yoga en meditatie staan daarbij centraal. Patënten met chronische huidziekten als eczeem en psoriasis worden tijdens deze twaalf weken durende therapie op de voet gevolgd. Er staan verschillende sessies psychpo- educatie, yoga en mindfulness op het programma. Na afloop konden deze deelnemers veel beter omgaan met pijn en jeuk die deze chronische huidziekten veroorzaken.

*Huidziekten en stress* 
Huidziekten en stress zijn nauw met elkaar verbonden, dat was in wetenschappelijke kringen al langer bekend. Het verband tussen beiden is dubbel. Stress is een uitlokkende factor voor allerlei chronische huidziekten en deze kunnen op hun beurt… stress veroorzaken.

*Verminderde levenskwaliteit*
Chronische huidziekten als eczeem en psoriasis hebben een opmerkelijke vermindering van de levenskwaliteit tot gevolg. Patiënten lopen een groot risico op depressies, relatieproblemen en zelfs alcoholisme, en voelen zich al vlug maatschappelijk geïsoleerd en verliezen al vlug alle hoop wanneer genezing langer uit blijft dan verwacht. Wie de speciale therapie aan de Universiteit van Gent volgt geneest vlugger en ervaart een flinke verbetering van hun levenskwaliteit.

Therapie positief op.../...

Lees verder...

----------

